# Adding Hydrated Lime?



## yumyumbubblegum (May 21, 2009)

*Hey all

I have a PH problem and need to stabilize my soil

I bought some Hydrated Lime last night and am wondering how much to add to my 3 gallon pots?*


----------



## pcduck (May 21, 2009)

Hi :ciao: yum

I don't like using hydrated lime, it is really fast acting and hot.

I use *dolomite lime* can be found at home depot under *Garden Lime*


----------



## pcduck (May 21, 2009)

*nvthis* put this up the other day


Dolomite lime application broken down:

soil ph now in 16 ounce cup----------------------------get to 6.5 soil ph
4.0-----------------------------1 tablespoon dolomite
4.5-----------------------------3/4 tablespoon dolomite
5.0-----------------------------1/2 tablespoon dolomite
5.5-----------------------------1/4 tablespoon dolomite
6.0-----------------------------1/8 tablespoon dolomite

soil ph now in 1 gallon container------------------------get to 6.5 soil ph
4.0-----------------------------4 tablespoons dolomite
4.5-----------------------------3 tablespoons dolomite
5.0-----------------------------2 tablespoons dolomite
5.5-----------------------------1 tablespoon dolomite
6.0---------------------------1/2 tablespoon dolomite


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (May 21, 2009)

*Thanx PC :ciao:


The only Dolmite I can find is the stuff that is the size of rice, can I smash it or just put it in the soil

I figured Hydrated would b good since it is fast acting.... But what do I know....*


----------



## pcduck (May 21, 2009)

Hey Yum, some growers use the hydrated, I am just not one of them.

Just the thought of my girls burning up from the hydrated lime is enough to scared me.


For my summer grow I do not crush up the dolomite lime, I just throw it in. I have driven all over looking for the powder form to no avail.


----------



## zipflip (May 23, 2009)

idk bout the dolomite either. tho pc duck  the same stuff i giot u said u have too i used bout 1/2 cup of it for 3 gallons soil which teh runoff prior was 4.74 then after the lime it was 5.34.
 not a whol e hell a lot a jump for that amount of lime used.imo.  and after runnin various amounts thru siame size pots wit same medium i figured it out to where i'd have to add exactly 1/2 cup this stuff to each 3.5 inch pot i got to get teh runoff at 6.5.  now if you ask me that sure seems to me a hole hwck alot of lime for one lil pot just to control the ph. i would think it'd still overdose the plants wit calcium or somethin with that much , no?
  howd u do yours man. u crush it up to powder maybe first or somethin. ?
  but my water goiin in every test was 6.5 nute free. and soil is a mix 1/3 each perlite peatmoss, and organic garden soil no added ferts(contains compost peatmoss an reed sedge). alons ph is 4.74 only and my tester i checked an is callibtrated correctly and is digital s not much margin for error if ya ask me.
  i just aint gettin this dolomite stuff man  maybe it this particular brand idk.
  the epsoma organic traditions brand. garden dolomite lime(pelletized teh size of BB's an smaller.


----------



## Melnick (May 25, 2009)

How is the lime administer? Do I pour the lime in the soil or first mixed the lime in water.  I am using the lime in 32 oz cups.  Thanks.


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2009)

I mix the lime right into the soil


----------



## zipflip (May 26, 2009)

just word of advise tho if your usin a soil mixin in peat or that has alot of peat, it has a ph of round 4.0-4.2(peatmoss)  so make sure u keep testin before an after you add the lime. just whe ya test i'd test runoff as the cheap soil  tester i got wit the metal probe deals that says it tests for light ,PH, moisture, and fertility... LOL yea right. none of it is accurate  at aall on mine.  for some reason my ph on it always ready 7.0 no matter wat i stik the probes into lol.   i never tested after i added lime an strait to plantin in it only to later find that i needed liek at least 4 times more tha  wat i had added. i went by the chart above as well, but it only brought my ph from a 4.74 to a whoppin whole 5.34 even with addin lime according to the chart.
  im just woderin if that chart applies more for a powdered dolomite lime which is faster acting than the pelletized. but not as fast an harsh as hydrated lime.. just wat i waas reaadin soemwhere..
  but my horticulture bible says to add dolomite at the rate of 1 cup per gallon of medium/soil mix page 52 i believe if anyone has the book bottom right corner by pix.

so needless to say it was only two days after i put them in theat soil so i took out the peat pellets from soil they was in and put into diff soil mix that was naturally a ph of 6.8 on the nose alone. and no more rotin leaf tips like with a major ph issue lol. and all is welll now. i did throw in a handfull just for good measure tho.


----------

